# Jasper cut out for continental!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh! He looks great Beth! I LOVE how much topknot he has! I know those knots your feeling (or.. part of them) does he seem to know his clip is different?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww!!!! Jasper is just gorgeous and look at all that hair!!!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Kat, he keeps chasing his newly naked butt and chewing at it :crazy:. Julie tried not to take it too close for the initial cut out since it feels weird to them. Still he keeps flying around to get at it LOL. Pretty funny to watch .

While I'm fascinated by all his newly bare parts, I do miss the puppy cut a bit! I'm sure I'll adjust.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

VERY NICE!!!! You will get used to it Just think about all the less hair to brush(hmm, well those were all the easy parts !! He is a looker for sure. You are doing a great job!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He looks amazing. 

I tried this cut on Suri for the first time this weekend just for fun. It did not go very well. Suri kept turning around looking at me and I trimmed the poms VERY crooked  - your groomer did great.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I want to bury my face in all his HAIR!! Such a hunk!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Sniff...your baby boy is all grown up! He looks beautiful! Now...sit him down in a quiet moment and explain that with big boy hair must come big boy behavior in the ring, LOL. But he must be getting better on that front, too--congrats on going Reserve to a major (how's that for mixed feelings defined?)


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Jealous of his hair!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Stunning!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Big boy Jasper looks awesome!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

he's so purty.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Beth, he looks fantastic.....you have done such a great job with his coat! I too love the puppy cut but also love this on him. And please, do share your tips.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I shouldn't admit this out loud, but the continental isn't my favorite clip . If not for show I would keep a variation of the puppy cut forever. To me it's elegant and eye catching. I'll survive of course LOL. Getting rid of excess hair during the change is quite welcome regardless!

Ollie, I'm Suri looks fine! Can't wait to see pics. It's hard to do that much clipping all at once and get it perfect right out of the gate. This is definitely a cut that takes a few sessions to get shaped up. I can't tell you how thankful I am to have Julie. Not many are lucky enough to have a show groomer only 15 minutes away . 

Kathy, Julie has the greatest rattail comb. She found it at one of the beauty supply stores. It's super long with wide spread teeth. I'm going to look for one tomorrow while out. Her assistant has had good luck with Pek, Iv San Bernard, so I'm going to try it as well. I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohhhhh, he's alll grown'd up!!!! Haha, I've heard of dogs getting weirded out by their nekkid butt after going into the continental too, I can imagine it must feel awfully odd to them compared to what it was!!!!

I'm sure he'll finish in no time now, and then you can put him back into a puppy cut!!!! hehehe. Enjoy the nekkid legs for now instead!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow, he just looks fantastic 
Look at his black black skin! His coat is amazing, you've don such a fantastic job 
Seriously, he'll finish so fast now, what is there not to like about him ? !!


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh I'm so jealous you had Julie P working with your dogs.
She's amazing and what a nice woman. :adore:

Mary


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

That is tremendous coat for a 1 yr old. You have done a great job of taking care of it! Can't wait to follow his big boy career.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Rockporters said:


> Thanks everyone! I shouldn't admit this out loud, but the continental isn't my favorite clip . If not for show I would keep a variation of the puppy cut forever. To me it's elegant and eye catching. I'll survive of course LOL. Getting rid of excess hair during the change is quite welcome regardless!


I so get what you are saying 
I love it now, but at first it was not my favorite 

Jasper is stunning by the way


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I love it he looks really nice ! I also do not like the CC lol Please take more pictures


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow. He really looks good. All grown up. You must be so proud.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you all so much! It's incredibly heartwarming to hear the wonderful compliments about his coat. I've learned so much over the years. (let's just say my Toy never looked that good at Jasper's age LOL!) On one hand I feel like I've worked very hard at it, but at the same time it's really not been that bad. Anyhow it's really nice to hear, ty .

Along with good upkeep at home a good groomer can make all the difference in the world. Mary is right... Julie is fantastic and super sweet. I am truly lucky to have found her 7 years ago. Not to mention the luxury of having my handler/groomer living only 15 minutes away!

Sunday is supposed to be nice out. I'll try to take Jasper out for a photo shoot .


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OOOoooohhhhhhhhh !!!!!! LOOK AT THAT GORGEOUS BOY :first::first::first:

OK, now I am officially jealous LOL, and I almost am NEVER LMAO !!!!! 

I can not wait for him to enter that ring again and to finally get well deserved title :elephant: 

Please post more picks ASAP and best of luck at your next show !!!! : )))) :cheers2:


----------

